# Was wiegen eure Beef Cake´s



## fuxy (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo ich habe heute mal aus spaß mein BC FR 8 gewogen und bin auf Stolze 16,8 KG gekommen, allerdings mit Pedalen und KS LEV. Rahmengröße ist dabei L.
Was wiegen eure Hobel so ?


----------

